# What makes your city famous?



## themedicine

Post up a picture of what you consider to be the most popular location, event, or structure of your city!
I think this could be a lot of fun and could be a nice on going thread!

I'll start:
Roanoke, Va-The Star


----------



## PhotoXopher

The Turbines of Dodge Center, Minnesota


----------



## themedicine

^^ thats a beautiful shot! Almost looks CG cause it's so clean! haha


----------



## PhotoXopher

Thank you!


----------



## thebeatles

themedicine said:


> ^^ thats a beautiful shot! Almost looks CG cause it's so clean! haha



+1


----------



## rocdoc

Washington, DC


----------



## Josh66

HAHA...My city isn't famous...

I'll go ahead and find something to post though...be back in a few, lol.


----------



## themedicine

By the way photoxopher where is that? sorry if i didn't make it clear, id like to know some general locations made famous by the shots...

I can't get over that photo though, its damn near perfect.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Thanks again! I'll update the post with location info but it's Dodge Center, MN - a very small farm town in south east Minnesota.

I'll admit, I love that photo - but it wasn't easy. I must have taken ~200 shots of these things and there are only a handful I really like.


----------



## Josh66

OK, here's mine.  This is all I could come up with...

Largest employer in the county.







That's pretty much all there is here...  That, and a bunch of farms.
"Downtown" is only a few blocks, and the tallest building in the town is the hospital...

I didn't really feel like driving anywhere, and if I did all I would come home with would be a picture of an empty field...

I could get some VERY cool pictures out at the airport, but cameras are forbidden...

There are only 2 reasons people come here:  Work, or they live in an even smaller neighboring town and we have the closest grocery store.


----------



## Cooler_King

Bad Oeyhausen, Germany

The building is former Royal Palace in which Montgomery made his HQ after WW2 but which the Nazi owner said he would rather burn it to the ground than give it to the Brits.  Lovely building though - my photos really don't do it justice but it was my first day with the e500.  (excuse the watermark - it was my first time using Picasa.  It's not on my other images


----------



## itznfb

Aww man. Cool thread and I have a great idea but I'd have to wait a year to take the picture


----------



## themedicine

well hopefully this is a good enough thread that it will still be going strong. i have some more ideas for my town.


----------



## den9

aww god i wish i had photos of indepence hall where the constitution was signed.

philadelphia

love park, the best skate spot on the east coast




city hall in the background


not born here, but resided and one of the biggest influences in the country





more love park





i cant get image links off flickr, so heres some more
Flickr: lbcsublime9's Photostream
freemasons grand lodge, lots of original freemasons from philly.

also elfreths alley, the oldest residential street in america


----------



## dirkjanboon

Sign the peace treaty at second worldwar for europe , 5 may 1945

hotel de wereld Wageningen


----------



## Stamp

O|||||||O said:


> OK, here's mine.  This is all I could come up with...
> 
> Largest employer in the county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much all there is here...  That, and a bunch of farms.
> "Downtown" is only a few blocks, and the tallest building in the town is the hospital...
> 
> I didn't really feel like driving anywhere, and if I did all I would come home with would be a picture of an empty field...
> 
> I could get some VERY cool pictures out at the airport, but cameras are forbidden...
> 
> There are only 2 reasons people come here:  Work, or they live in an even smaller neighboring town and we have the closest grocery store.



I'm going to take a wild guess, and say Greenville, TX?


----------



## Mulewings~

Well we are really NOT part of any town, but stuck in the middle of the sticks...

This is our most famous landmark which came down this fall....


----------



## themedicine

well that's incredibly sad that it came down. Looks beautiful!
Keep posting everybody.


----------



## boogschd

giant lantern festival i guess 






theres also the holy week where some locals portray jesus christ
(yeah.. some get nailed on a cross ... and no. i dont have pics  )


san fernando city, pampanga, philippines


----------



## GFreg

I will play along.  A shot of mine from a while ago.  Not really the most famous thing but Washington D.C. has an unfair advantage.  I just really enjoy this shot.


----------



## flameshots

I live in a small town in Georgia. We are pretty much only known as a "Whistle stop" town. We are growing very fast due to our proximity to Atlanta and are becoming a true suburb, but were holding on to our small town feel as long as we can. 




I took this one today. I think it came out OK. Y'all let me know what you think.


----------



## eric-holmes

I have posted this in another thread, but here is what is best known in my town. It is an old railroad bridge crossing the river. It is a turn style bridge. The bridge turns on the concrete pillar to let ships pass.


----------



## jedi32277

jacksonville skyline from across the river


----------



## Antithesis

GFreg said:


> I will play along.  A shot of mine from a while ago.  Not really the most famous thing but Washington D.C. has an unfair advantage.  I just really enjoy this shot.



I really like this shot for some reason. I think it's because the most important part of the image sticks out very well, and everything else is just sort of dreamlike. 

I need to go take a picture of a pint of beer or a hipster or something


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Nothing. 

Well, we had James Brown but he died before I got to meet him so, no photo.

This place is the pits and I'll be glad when I leave in a few months.


----------



## Double H

This is a popular photo subject in the county next to me





Then we have a ton of Amsh all around my county


----------



## soods

flameshots said:


> I live in a small town in Georgia. We are pretty much only known as a "Whistle stop" town. We are growing very fast due to our proximity to Atlanta and are becoming a true suburb, but were holding on to our small town feel as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. I think it came out OK. Y'all let me know what you think.



very cool. i live just down the street in Woodstock.
nice shot too.


----------



## Insanity

jedi32277 said:


> jacksonville skyline from across the river


Now if that ain't a familiar shot.

You do the skyline justice. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66

Stamp said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess, and say Greenville, TX?



LOL, yeah.

I just looked Greenville up in Wikipedia and apparently it's internationally know for saddle making, but I don't remember ever seeing any saddle shops here...  The small towns surrounding Greenville have a lot of them though.


----------



## squirl033

a 2-fer.... both of Washington's best-known landmarks - the Space Needle ad Mt. Rainier - in one shot...


----------



## squirl033

GFreg said:


> I will play along.  A shot of mine from a while ago.  Not really the most famous thing but Washington D.C. has an unfair advantage.  I just really enjoy this shot.



i suspect Washington DC is more known for hot air than anything else!


----------



## mdcrisp2000

I'm split across two cities:

London:






And Edinburgh:


----------



## AgentAustin

Darn squirl033 beat me to it

Probably this:


----------



## Copa360

Well my city is only about 40,000 people.  About 38,000 of those moved here during the last five years, during the "housing boom".  A suburb (sort of) of Phoenix, Arizona.  Most of the city is new subdivisions and shopping centers.  It began life as a railroad town back in the early 1900's, however, and this water tower is probably the most unique structure here.


----------



## NateS

Our city is far from famous, but the two biggest attractions are:

Meremac Springs Park





and....we have a lot of vinyards in our town....


----------



## themedicine

Awesome, nice shots everyone, that train shot is great!
I also really like the meremac springs!


----------



## fokker

Lake Taupo and Mt. Raupehu are two things that make Taupo famous.


----------



## pcacj

Oshkosh, WI is famous for children's clothing, military vehicles and the EAA (Experimental Aircraft Association)


----------



## RauschPhotography

squirl033 said:


> a 2-fer.... both of Washington's best-known landmarks - the Space Needle ad Mt. Rainier - in one shot...



Beautiful, I loved Seattle! Fiancee and I went for my birthday this year, and part of me really wants to move to Washington... Except, of course, for the insane traffic :razz:


----------

